# How to Attach a top to a table base



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

I am working on some small tables and their tops need to be attached to their bases. I tried making some homemade ones out of wood, and they work fine, but I'd like to use something less bulky. Because everything is solid lumber, I'd like also to use a device that allows for wood expansion.

I found these "Table Top Fasteners" from Rockler, that I think would do. They also sell a "Desk Top Fastener", but it doesn't look as though it allows for expansion.

Do any of you know of other hardware for purchase that would do this job? Also, if you fasten your tops to table bases with other techniques, what do you like to do?

Thanks,

George


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Those will do the job,just leave them loose enough so the will move with wood movement.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I use "figure eights" with the screws just a tiny bit short of being tight. I get mine from a local cabinet hardware supply store, but I think that Rockler carries them.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have used these fasteners and they work fine, but if you need more than a few, you can save money by buying from McFeely's (which is what I did). You have to buy the screws separately, but you can get 100 fasteners, 100 screws and with $1 shipping total cost is $13.09. That is about a third of the price per unit as Rocker. If you are doing a lot of tables, you can buy by the 1000 and save even more.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/TT-0104/Table-Top-Fasteners

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/0805-WRK/Black-Oxide-Round-Washer-Head-Screws


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Those are what I use when I make a solid top. Tip: To keep from having to cut a slot down all of the aprons, use a biscuit jointer to cut the slots only where you need them.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I second the figure eights. If your table apron is wide enough and you can fit a power drill inside, you could use pocket holes. You may only want to use pocket screws if your top is 3/4" thick or more.
I have seen Norm use hard wood blocks that slide in to a groove in the apron. You could even mill the holes in the blocks for wood movement.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

+1 on the figure eights (∞). They are easy to use and work great!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have used both hardwood blocks and figure 8's, the figure 8's are simpler but both work.


----------

